# Infrared for detecting electrical problems



## stollison (Jun 14, 2006)

I am new to the board, just joined. Has anyone here heard of a technique for detecting overheated circuits and other electrical problems using an infrared camera? I recently moved into a new house and received a direct mailed postcard from HomeSafe Inspection saying they perform annual home inspections using infrared to find invisible problems. This is interesting. Any thoughts?


----------



## CraigFL (Jun 14, 2006)

Many years ago the service people where I worked would come around and shoot the electrical boxes with the infrared temp gun to see if anything was overheated. They also use this technique and the camera to deduce where heat is leaking out of your house in cold climates. I'm not sure things like this are common although they become major problems when they occur.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 14, 2006)

First things first...welcome aboard our rant and rave...pull up a chair. 
We do infrared camera imaging also...you probably don't need this done unless you have some problems with tripping or hot outlets. Your touch senses will tell you if something is warranted for a thermal image scan.DO not put your hand in the panel box, just touch the breakers at the switch.
Thermal imaging is really good at detecting leaks in roofs and flashing. Also good for an energy audit. Missing insulation,leaky drafty windows...that sort of thing.

Just curious how much they charge and what is included? If it's not to expensive it does save you money in the long term. Just ask me ,I did my own house and found a bunch of stuff...and I'm an inspector.


----------

